# Boot (multiboot)



## AllanP (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello
I'm thinking of giving FreeBSD a shot. I have at present Ubuntu, Fedora, Suse and XP OS's. Does FreeBSD use the same boot process. I'm just wondering as I will keep Ubuntu handling the boot; is there a /boot/grub/menu.lst for the boot loader?

Thanks.


----------



## ale (Jun 17, 2009)

AllanP said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering as I will keep Ubuntu handling the boot



Yes.
Just choose _None - Leave the Master Boot Record untouched_ you will be asked by sysinstall about the boot manager, soon after partitioning.
The add something like
	
	



```
title FreeBSD
root (hd0,0,a)
kernel /boot/loader
```
to your menu.lst.
You have to set the root according to your system. In the example, *hd0* is the first hd, *0* is the first partition, *a* is the FreeBSD partition.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2009)

AllanP said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD use the same boot process.


It's quite a bit different actually. Have a read here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/boot.html

The Handbook contains a wealth of information, I really recommend reading it.

The boot manager that comes with FreeBSD is somewhat arcane so if you can use the grub from ubuntu.


----------

